# Rate my new avitar



## Muggsy09 (Feb 12, 2003)

Do you like it or hate it or is just ok? Man am I bored.


----------



## Mikey682 (May 2, 2002)

hmm


----------



## copchika911 (Oct 26, 2004)

*Is that Jenna??? :s

If so... you had to have picked the WORST pic of her I've ever seen!! As a Heart :broken: Breaker fan - I suggest a do-over! 8) *


----------



## EOD1 (Mar 11, 2004)

copchika911";p="68166 said:


> *Is that Jenna??? :s
> 
> If so... you had to have picked the WORST pic of her I've ever seen!! As a Heart :broken: Breaker fan - I suggest a do-over! 8) *


    whoa! you just earned cool points in my book, nice refrence! go heartbreakers!

and y the hell is her top on :?: :?:


----------



## kttref (Oct 5, 2004)

I think she looks kinda fake...And old!


----------



## TheSnake (Sep 16, 2004)

I am also offended and believe that with mixed company reading this message board you should be ashamed of yourself......

and why is her top on


----------



## Muggsy09 (Feb 12, 2003)

copchika911";p="68166 said:


> *Is that Jenna??? :s
> 
> If so... you had to have picked the WORST pic of her I've ever seen!! As a Heart :broken: Breaker fan - I suggest a do-over! 8) *


Yeah its Jenna its the tamest pic I could find so not to offend any ladies on the board, the pic got a little distorted when I to make it small.


----------



## Muggsy09 (Feb 12, 2003)

I would prefer it off but like I said that type of pic may offend some of the lady officers on the board or other people or the damn FCC and besides BIGAPE isn't allowed to see naked girls.........LOL :L:


----------



## kttref (Oct 5, 2004)

If I was Jenna, I would even be ashamed of that horrible picture. I've seen much better pictures of her with her top on!

You probably would offend some women on this board if her top was off...I mean, I know my self esteem would shoot as low as it could go...Damn pretty people with big boobs!! DAMN YOU ALL!!! :evil:


----------



## copchika911 (Oct 26, 2004)

kttref";p="68256 said:


> If I was Jenna, I would even be ashamed of that horrible picture. I've seen much better pictures of her with her top on!
> 
> You probably would offend some women on this board if her top was off...I mean, I know my self esteem would shot as low as it could go...Damn pretty people with big boos!! DAMN YOU ALL!!! :evil:


 :L: :L: :L:

Kttref - I bet your boobs are fabulous! BUT.... Let's hear it for the pretty people with big boobs!!! LOL :baby13: :BNANA: :baby01: :GNANA:

Can I Get An Amen! [-o<


----------



## stm4710 (Jul 6, 2004)

That is my favorite picuture of her. Although I am not really a big Jenna fan. I think she is fake looking and when she is getting off, looks like bugs bunny and I just cant take it seriously. P:


----------



## Mikey682 (May 2, 2002)

You're dirty :?


----------



## kttref (Oct 5, 2004)

stm4710";p="68264 said:


> That is my favorite picuture of her. Although I am not really a big Jenna fan. I think she is fake looking and when she is getting off, looks like bugs bunny and I just cant take it seriously. P:


Wait a minute. You're supposed to take porn seriously? I think I missed something here :-k



copchika911";p="68262 said:


> Kttref - I bet your boobs are fabulous! BUT.... Let's hear it for the pretty people with big boobs!!! LOL :baby13: :BNANA: :baby01: :GNANA:
> 
> Can I Get An Amen! [-o&lt;


Haha thanks Chika....as long as the hubby is happy what do I care 

Muggsy - That picture is better, but she still looks pretty blah.


----------



## copchika911 (Oct 26, 2004)

*I liked this one.....* 8)


----------



## Muggsy09 (Feb 12, 2003)

Sweet...maybe I should change the thread to post your favorite *NON-NUDE* Jenna Jameson pic


----------



## ksdps1 (Oct 9, 2004)

Looks good to me.


----------



## kwflatbed (Dec 29, 2004)

Here you go muggsy


----------



## kttref (Oct 5, 2004)

What is it with guys and naked women? Aren't you happy with the one you've got at home....(for those of you who are married or dating)??? I've never understood it.


----------



## Guest (Jul 13, 2005)

> What is it with guys and naked women? Aren't you happy with the one you've got at home....(for those of you who are married or dating)??? I've never understood it.
> Not all women are like you kttref


----------



## kttref (Oct 5, 2004)

Haha tell that to my husband...he still likes naked women too. Damn him.


----------

